# In a 6-to-3 Vote, Justices Uphold a Voter ID Law



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*In a 6-to-3 Vote, Justices Uphold a Voter ID Law*
*New York Times - 1 hour ago*
By LINDA GREENHOUSE WASHINGTON - The Supreme Court upheld Indiana's voter identification law on Monday, concluding in a splintered decision that the challengers failed to prove that the law's photo ID requirement placed an unconstitutional burden on *...*

Hope more states adopt this principle


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh booooo hooooo that means the DemoRATS can't get all the illegals to vote for them and they can't vote 15 times per person. +1 for Patriotic Americans!


----------

